# How would you physically connect a slingbox to the base model Tivo Roamio



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about upgrading. I was just wondering how you would connect a slingbox 350 or 500 to the base model Roamio. I only see one HDMI out and nothing else.

Thank you


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

There is a breakout cable, but I suspect the only way to get one is to call TiVo and see if you can order one. I presume it will support component outputs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Based on the color coding of the A/V port on the Roamio basic, compared to the Mini*, the breakout cable will likely only be composite RCA and not component. Someone mentioned that it might be able to do either, via a software selection, but I've yet to see anyone actually mention finding such an option in the software. 

* The Mini has two breakout ports. The yellow A/V port is composite RCA. The green port is component.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The AV jack on the Roamio is composite RCA and stereo audio. A standard breakout cable for 1/8" mini jack works fine (I used one that came with a WDTV Live). Works fine and for streaming outside the home, 720x480 is about all the resolution the continuous upstream bandwidth will support anyway. For composite output, it looks pretty darn good via sling player.

You could also use an HDMI splitter to get more than one HDMI port but if your main tv is 1080p, you will no longer connect at that resolution as the Sling only supports 1080i input and the splitter selects the highest common format on its outputs.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

So just get this cable, plug it into the a/v jack and the slingbox 350 and I'm good to go?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That one is a set intended for the Mini, so you're buying two cables one of which you don't need. I bought one on ebay for like $6 that works fine.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

good thing I bought a pro, had no idea base model had no component out for my slingbox


----------



## Chesterton (Aug 5, 2013)

I just received a Roamio base unit. I had an extra composite breakout cable from an old Slingbox Classic. Oddly, the white RCA jack, not the yellow one, carries the video, and the yellow and red have the audio I think. But there's a buzz in the audio. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The pin layout on that one is wrong. One of the audio channels is touching the ground, that's why you're getting the buzz. I bought this one and it works properly. It's only $5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597


----------



## Chesterton (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for this advice! I found another cable I had that came with a free TV converter box that I got when the government was offering those. This cable has a longer neck. It works with no buzz, but I had to again swap the white and yellow jacks.


----------



## sjsaleem (Feb 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The pin layout on that one is wrong. One of the audio channels is touching the ground, that's why you're getting the buzz. I bought this one and it works properly. It's only $5
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597


Were you able to get live streaming with this cable connected with Tivo Roamio base and Slingbox 350? Were you able to change the channels from slingbox client?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sjsaleem said:


> Were you able to get live streaming with this cable connected with Tivo Roamio base and Slingbox 350? Were you able to change the channels from slingbox client?


There is no reason it wouldn't work. You may have to use a Premiere code for the remote setup (not sure if the Roamio is in their remote database yet). The only issue is it will not be HD since you can only use composite cables out of the base Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I noticed my phone downloaded an updated Slinplayer app today. Now my video, on my phone, from my SlingBox 350 is all messed up.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> I noticed my phone downloaded an updated Slinplayer app today. Now my video, on my phone, from my SlingBox 350 is all messed up.


Try going through the Slingbox setup again for your input type. Annoying, but hopefully it will fix the problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bayern_fan said:


> Try going through the Slingbox setup again for your input type. Annoying, but hopefully it will fix the problem.


Thanks. It's working now.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

jfh3 said:


> There is a breakout cable, but I suspect the only way to get one is to call TiVo and see if you can order one. I presume it will support component outputs.


"Breakout" cable is a general term. You can find them on the internets in more than one location. Specifically, you're looking for an A/V breakout cable that provides a red/white/yellow connection.

You will notice there is a jack that looks like you could plug in some headphones. That's where they'll go. They are not component. They are A/V.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Coffee said:


> "Breakout" cable is a general term. You can find them on the internets in more than one location. Specifically, you're looking for an A/V breakout cable that provides a red/white/yellow connection.
> 
> You will notice there is a jack that looks like you could plug in some headphones. That's where they'll go. They are not component. They are A/V.


Most of these are designed for Apple products and will not work with a TiVo. Apple breakout cables have the ground wire in a different location then the TiVo so the only way to get them to work is to cut the cable and rewire them. If it was just the other 3 being mixed up you could make it work by just rearranging the connectors on the TV. But if the ground wire is in the wrong spot it'll never work properly.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Most of these are designed for Apple products and will not work with a TiVo. Apple breakout cables have the ground wire in a different location then the TiVo so the only way to get them to work is to cut the cable and rewire them. If it was just the other 3 being mixed up you could make it work by just rearranging the connectors on the TV. But if the ground wire is in the wrong spot it'll never work properly.


That's odd. You'd think they would have a standard to prevent confusion. There are places that sell general a/v breakout cables that are not specifically designated for TiVo, or Apple. I wonder whose device is breaking the standard in that case. I also discovered that Apple car/usb adapters don't work for non-apple devices. That annoys me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Coffee said:


> That's odd. You'd think they would have a standard to prevent confusion. There are places that sell general a/v breakout cables that are not specifically designated for TiVo, or Apple. I wonder whose device is breaking the standard in that case. I also discovered that Apple car/usb adapters don't work for non-apple devices. That annoys me.


Apple broke the standard. They designed their ports so they were dual purpose and could be used for A/V or standard headphones. The previous A/V standard had already been established on video cameras but because of the position of the ground was not capable of supporting both headphones and A/V.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Apple broke the standard. They designed their ports so they were dual purpose and could be used for A/V or standard headphones. The previous A/V standard had already been established on video cameras but because of the position of the ground was not capable of supporting both headphones and A/V.


Standard mini-phone plugs have been tip-left, ring-right, sleeve-ground for about the last 50 years, or least the sleeve=ground part has been around since the origin of the 1/4 " phone plug on which the 1/8 " miniphone plug is modeled.

How does putting the ground anywhere else facilitate using a standard headphone plug?

Or did they go with a proprietary headphone plug pinout as well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think what it is is a standard A/V plug is... Tip/Left, Ring1/Right, Ring2/Video and Sleeve/Ground. And to make it compatible with traditional headphones Apple did it Tip/Left, Ring1/Right, Ring2/Ground and Sleeve/Video. I think that's right. There is a thread in the Mini forum somewhere that has all the pin outs.


----------



## kylem4711 (May 26, 2010)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I am pretty clueless with this stuff.

Is this still the best option?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Digital-TV-Live-Plus-Composite-AV-Cable-/370675838597

Is it still the only option? I am really hoping to get the best quality possible so i would think it would mean at least component cables and not composite.

unfortunately, i only have the roamio base, so i know that i do not have THAT many options.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Roamio Basic does not have component outs. Only Composite and stereo audio. 
I connect my SlingBox 350 to a TiVo Mini since that has component outs using the breakout cables. The Roamio Basic only has one port for the breakout cables which can only accommodate the composite out and stereo audio. While the Mini has two ports to accommodate the composite and stereo audio with one port, and component with the other.


----------



## kylem4711 (May 26, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> The Roamio Basic does not have component outs. Only Composite and stereo audio.
> I connect my SlingBox 350 to a TiVo Mini since that has component outs using the breakout cables. The Roamio Basic only has one port for the breakout cables which can only accommodate the composite out and stereo audio. While the Mini has two ports to accommodate the composite and stereo audio with one port, and component with the other.


I appreciate the help. I have a mini too. which cable do you use? happen to have a link?


----------



## kylem4711 (May 26, 2010)

is it the one referenced above?

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kylem4711 said:


> is it the one referenced above?
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


Yes I ordered one of those for each of my Minis. Each order comes with two breakout cables, one for component and one with composite and stereo audio. So Component is connected to my Slingbox 350 for video and the stereo audio goes to my Slingbox 350 for audio.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd like to stream in HD. I'm about to move and be living in two places, so I'd like the slingbox 350 and Tivo Roamio video picture be as clear as possible. Is there a cable that can do this? I also have a tivo mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

omelet1978 said:


> I'd like to stream in HD. I'm about to move and be living in two places, so I'd like the slingbox 350 and Tivo Roamio video picture be as clear as possible. Is there a cable that can do this? I also have a tivo mini.


Not if it's a Romaio Basic. The only analog video output the Roamio BAsic has is composite video.

If it's a Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, or TiVo Mini then you can get HD to the Slingbox 350 with component cables. There is no way to do this with the Roamio basic unless you have some device that can convert the HDMI output to component.

EDIT: I missed that you had the TiVo Mini. USe the TiVo mini with the Slingbox 350. This is what I do with mine. You can buy your own compatible cables or just purchase these

https://tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

from Tivo.

It comes with two A/V breakout cables. One with Component RGB and a second one with composite and stereo audio. Connect the component and stereo audio to the Slingbox 350 inputs. My TiVo Mini works great with my Slingbox 350 using those cables from TiVo.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Not if it's a Romaio Basic. The only analog video output the Roamio BAsic has is composite video.
> 
> If it's a Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro, or TiVo Mini then you can get HD to the Slingbox 350 with component cables. There is no way to do this with the Roamio basic unless you have some device that can convert the HDMI output to component.
> 
> ...


Will the AV breakout cables stream in HD?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

omelet1978 said:


> Will the AV breakout cables stream in HD?


Yes, if you buy the component breakout cables. But only the Mini supports those. The base Roamio only supports composite breakout cables.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm looking at the back of the roamio plus. The mini and the regular roamio have av ports but it looks like the plus has regular HD component cable outputs. It doesn't look like the AV Breakout kit really applies here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

omelet1978 said:


> I'm looking at the back of the roamio plus. The mini and the regular roamio have av ports but it looks like the plus has regular HD component cable outputs. It doesn't look like the AV Breakout kit really applies here.


You only need the A/V breakout cables for the TiVo Mini and the Roamio BAsic. And the Roamio BAsic can only use the composite and stereo audio breakout cable. The Roamio Pro and Plus have female RCA connectors for the component, stereo audio, and composite outputs.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

This is very frustrating. I cut the cord and currently use a Tivo HD for OTA HD and a slingbox 350 to send video to other rooms via a Mac or AppleTV through an ipad/airplay. It works well with very good HD video quality. Basically I'm stuck with an older Tivo with no upgrade path using this setup unless I want to sacrifice video quality on the slingbox. Tivo Stream does not allow airplay so I could not get video onto another TV in the house. Any other options to get HD video sent to other devices/TV's?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

confinoj said:


> This is very frustrating. I cut the cord and currently use a Tivo HD for OTA HD and a slingbox 350 to send video to other rooms via a Mac or AppleTV through an ipad/airplay. It works well with very good HD video quality. Basically I'm stuck with an older Tivo with no upgrade path using this setup unless I want to sacrifice video quality on the slingbox. Tivo Stream does not allow airplay so I could not get video onto another TV in the house. Any other options to get HD video sent to other devices/TV's?


Get the Roamio Basic and also get a TiVo Mini to connect to the Slingbox 350. Then you will be able to still get HD to the Slingbox using the component outs of the Mini.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Get the Roamio Basic and also get a TiVo Mini to connect to the Slingbox 350. Then you will be able to still get HD to the Slingbox using the component outs of the Mini.


Yes, I guess that's an option but somewhat of a cumbersome setup with another monthly fee. Since my setup works for now I think I'll stick with it.


----------



## jennfm (Mar 1, 2014)

So, based on the great info above, it sounds like we can connect a slingbox 350 to a Roamio plus or pro with component cables. 

Silly question, can I just set this up connected to my Comcast cable, with no TV? I just want to have the system set up in the US (at a family member's house) and watch the content overseas where we live. 

I don't want to bug them by tapping into their TV watching time. Would this set up work?

Thanks for any info you may have!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

jennfm said:


> Silly question, can I just set this up connected to my Comcast cable, with no TV? I just want to have the system set up in the US (at a family member's house) and watch the content overseas where we live.


It will work fine as long as Sling has the codes for your cable box. I know someone that's been doing it for years.


----------



## rjgibson0066 (Feb 13, 2007)

So on a base Roamio and a Slingbox 350, it's just the breakout cable from the Roamio A/V out to the Slingbox composite in(s) and your good to go? 

Since my Roamio is connected to my TV via HDMI, there is not need to then connect the slingbox to the TV, correct?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

rjgibson0066 said:


> So on a base Roamio and a Slingbox 350, it's just the breakout cable from the Roamio A/V out to the Slingbox composite in(s) and your good to go?
> 
> Since my Roamio is connected to my TV via HDMI, there is not need to then connect the slingbox to the TV, correct?


You'll need to connect to your TV for the initial setup. But after that you won't need to be connected.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rjgibson0066 said:


> So on a base Roamio and a Slingbox 350, it's just the breakout cable from the Roamio A/V out to the Slingbox composite in(s) and your good to go? Since my Roamio is connected to my TV via HDMI, there is not need to then connect the slingbox to the TV, correct?


If you want any HD going into your slingbox you need to use the component breakout cable, NOT the composite!


----------



## rjgibson0066 (Feb 13, 2007)

^ where do you get that cable?

I didn't see it mentioned in this thread.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

rjgibson0066 said:


> ^ where do you get that cable?
> 
> I didn't see it mentioned in this thread.


Here's one source: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## rjgibson0066 (Feb 13, 2007)

^ so that is two cables: composite and component?


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> If you want any HD going into your slingbox you need to use the component breakout cable, NOT the composite!


I believe that the Roamio Basic can only use the composite cable.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a Roamio basic connected via HDMI to a Slingbox 500 and it is verra nice. It works for me only because I'm setup for OTA. This WILL NOT WORK if you have cable because of HDCP handshaking.

Even in my case I can only watch live TV or recordings made from an OTA channel, no Netflix, MLB or Amazon downloads. Not a problem because anything I might use to access my Roamio can use Netflix or MLB directly using an app or browser.

The Slingbox 500 software will beg you not to, warn you not to, and then let you do this.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

evanborkow said:


> I believe that the Roamio Basic can only use the composite cable.


Oh yeah that's right, crap! I was thinking of the mini's breakout ports. That sux TiVo!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

StevesWeb said:


> I have a Roamio basic connected via HDMI to a Slingbox 500 and it is verra nice. It works for me only because I'm setup for OTA. This WILL NOT WORK if you have cable because of HDCP handshaking. Even in my case I can only watch live TV or recordings made from an OTA channel, no Netflix, MLB or Amazon downloads. Not a problem because anything I might use to access my Roamio can use Netflix or MLB directly using an app or browser. The Slingbox 500 software will beg you not to, warn you not to, and then let you do this.


I heard that you can use an HDMI splitter to trick the hdcp. I haven't tried it though, so ymmv.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Anybody know if the Mini solution (component) will work with Vulkano?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ohmark said:


> Anybody know if the Mini solution (component) will work with Vulkano?


It worked with my Vulcano Hava HD platinum when I had it hooked up to the Mini in my bedroom. But I eventually disconnected it in favor of my SLingbox 350 and mini in another room since the Hava HD can't stream in HD.

If I remember correctly the Vulcano Hava HD can accept up to 1080i over component, but the streaming is still limited to SD. I had used the Hava HD on a Premiere for many years prior to connecting it to the Mini. But after I started using my SLingbox 350 I never connected to the Hava HD any more since the quality wasn't anywhere near what the Slingbox provides. So I eventually just unplugged my Hava HD.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It worked with my Vulcano Hava HD platinum when I had it hooked up to the Mini in my bedroom. But I eventually disconnected it in favor of my SLingbox 350 and mini in another room since the Hava HD can't stream in HD.


Thanks! I have a Vulkano Flow. Works with component. Streaming resolution is 720 x 480 (DVD resolution). Sling/Vulkano a clearly better solution than the Stream (or built-in Stream) for streaming to a television off premises. (Mini to Vulkano/Sling to IPad to AppleTV mirroring to television).


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

The slingbox 350 is on sale today at Best Buy for $100.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sling-media-slingbox-350/6578328.p?id=1218760187865


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

Strange because I just got a TiVo Roamio and a Stream and now have a Slingbox 350 that's worthless.

The Stream is like a Slingbox but is integrated right into the TiVo app.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

comma said:


> Strange because I just got a TiVo Roamio and a Stream and now have a Slingbox 350 that's worthless.
> 
> The Stream is like a Slingbox but is integrated right into the TiVo app.


And the stream in my Roamio Pro is worthless for anyone with Android devices like me. I use my Slingbox 350 instead. Of course almost two years after the Stream was launched and the Stream still doesn't work with Android devices. I am so glad I got a Slingbox 350 when it launched in 2012 instead of waiting for the Stream to work with my Android devices. I would have never guessed that in May 2014 that the Stream still wouldn't work with Android devices.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Plus it won't stream any copy protected channels, so for me on TWC it's worthless!


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

On the base Roamio, there's a spot for another jack between the yellow AV jack and Optical Out.

I'm assuming would be the missing Component jack, but it's not populated. Someone dedicated would need something like 9 inductors, 11 capacitors, 3 diodes all surface mount to put it back.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

telemark said:


> On the base Roamio, there's a spot for another jack between the yellow AV jack and Optical Out.
> 
> I'm assuming would be the missing Component jack, but it's not populated. Someone dedicated would need something like 9 inductors, 11 capacitors, 3 diodes all surface mount to put it back.


Could values for all those parts be determined by examining other Roamio models? It would be nice if someone could post a list here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or just get a Mini. It has component output.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Or get an hdmi to component converter box that strips hdcp.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Or get an hdmi to component converter box that strips hdcp.


Have any experience with the HD Fury? I've had my eye on the 3 for a long time, but never pulled the trigger. I doubt I need any of their more recent products.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> Have any experience with the HD Fury? I've had my eye on the 3 for a long time, but never pulled the trigger. I doubt I need any of their more recent products.


Yes, I used to own and promote the original HDFury for DVI back about 10+ years ago or whenever that was, when I did a ton of CRT projectors. They were great back then for what they did and their cost, but not quite as good as some of the add-on cards for the Sony G90's, Marquee 9500LCs, Etc. Mike Parker did/does some cool mods for them too still I think.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, I used to own and promote the original HDFury for DVI back about 10+ years ago or whenever that was, when I did a ton of CRT projectors. They were great back then for what they did and their cost, but not quite as good as some of the add-on cards for the Sony G90's, Marquee 9500LCs, Etc. Mike Parker did/does some cool mods for them too still I think.


Didn't those HDCP stripping devices get categorized as illegal copy-protection circumvention devices, and get pulled off market about 2 years ago with the HD Fury 2?

I'm not up to speed with all things, in all markets, anymore. It's too hard to keep up, and have any time left for TCF...

I recall "video stabilizers" and a whole slew of products that mostly came from China being banned from sale and import.

I need to get back in the loop on these sort of devices. Do I have to buy some shady sounding device from a shady site, or ebay, to get my HDMI on my Roamio to work with my TV, guaranteed? Or, has the gov't/courts let some devices get legally past the bans I recall?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, I used to own and promote the original HDFury for DVI back about 10+ years ago or whenever that was, when I did a ton of CRT projectors. They were great back then for what they did and their cost, but not quite as good as some of the add-on cards for the Sony G90's, Marquee 9500LCs, Etc. Mike Parker did/does some cool mods for them too still I think.


Good to hear. I'll probably pick one up in the future besides the Tivo base unit, I've often wanted component (and spdif out) on my Roku. It would easily get some use between the two.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Didn't those HDCP stripping devices get categorized as illegal copy-protection circumvention devices, and get pulled off market about 2 years ago with the HD Fury 2? I'm not up to speed with all things, in all markets, anymore. It's too hard to keep up, and have any time left for TCF... I recall "video stabilizers" and a whole slew of products that mostly came from China being banned from sale and import. I need to get back in the loop on these sort of devices. Do I have to buy some shady sounding device from a shady site, or ebay, to get my HDMI on my Roamio to work with my TV, guaranteed? Or, has the gov't/courts let some devices get legally past the bans I recall?


 I'm not sure either. I haven't kept up because I spent 4 years away, going back and forth to Afghanistan, and then never had a need for one after that.

PS - I think some were allowed because they were marketed to use on legacy HD displays that only had VGA, RGBHV and/or YPbPr analog inputs, like CRT front and rear projection systems.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Isn't the HDFury very expensive? At least on the web page I looked at it seemed to be. A Mini with lifetime, using one the ebay coupons, was cheaper.

Although I use a dedicated Mini with my SLingbox 350 now since TiVo gave me one. But prior to that I used it on a Mini at another location. I like having a dedicated one. I just put the Mini and the Slingbox in a closet. No need to connect a monitor.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Isn't the HDFury very expensive? At least on the web page I looked at it seemed to be. A Mini with lifetime, using one the ebay coupons, was cheaper.
> 
> Although I use a dedicated Mini with my SLingbox 350 now since TiVo gave me one. But prior to that I used it on a Mini at another location. I like having a dedicated one. I just put the Mini and the Slingbox in a closet. No need to connect a monitor.


I recall the HD Fury 2 (before it was forced to cease being sold directly), being expensive enough to put me off. I REALLY needed it, at the time, too. Then, came the ebay gold-rush with everybody wanting 3-4x what it sold for.

It was probably worth it (original direct price) if there was no way around it. Fortunately, I found some way around whatever I needed it for, at that time.


----------



## rorkin (Jun 25, 2014)

this is all well and good but once the sling box TiVo is working how in the world does one get proper ir codes installed to control the TiVo when on Comcast ??


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rorkin said:


> this is all well and good but once the sling box TiVo is working how in the world does one get proper ir codes installed to control the TiVo when on Comcast ??


What are you asking exactly? Slingboxes control TiVos quite easily as they have every model in their database. What cable company you use makes no difference.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

rorkin said:


> this is all well and good but once the sling box TiVo is working how in the world does one get proper ir codes installed to control the TiVo when on Comcast ??


Are you asking for the sling box? I have mine set as a TiVo premiere.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

ShayL said:


> Are you asking for the sling box? I have mine set as a TiVo premiere.


I have remotes that came with the Series 2, and they work fine with every TiVo I have up to and including the Roamio, other than not having the A/B/C/D buttons. From the perspective of IR controllers, a TiVo is a TiVo is a TiVo.


----------

